# Tolles Portfolio: Postproduction



## luke_the_duke (23. März 2007)

Hallo,

hab heute dieses Portfolio gesehen und war schwer beeindruckt! Die Seite präsentiert den optischen Einfluss von Postproduktion auf eine, wie ich finde, sehr ansprechende Weise. Das wollte ich euch natürlich keinesfalls vorenthalten. 

Link: www.nastuh.com

Viel Spass!
gruss


----------



## Jiruri (24. März 2007)

Hey Luke!

Hast recht, die Seite ist super!
mir gefällt das nicht so stechende grüngelb und die relative Einfachheit sehr sehr gut! Der Roll-over-effekt ist toll plaziert, wirkt keinesfalls überfüllt die Seite und schwarz halte ich eh für absolut spitzenverdächtig, einfach toll gelöst die sache!

Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Stygies VIII (27. März 2007)

Sehr ansprechend, da sehr schlicht. 

Danke für den Link!


----------

